# Proof



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've been telling you all about all the trees and brush I'm cutting down and burning. I sent these pics to a friend so I thought I'd share them on the forum too.

And they're the reason I just took 600 of Ibuprofen.





































The first two are what I'm clearing, the last two are what I've cleared so far.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

There's nowhere for Bigfoot to hide.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You jest. That's about 50 feet of 7 acres that I've cleaned up. Maybe he'll push the dead pines over and build himself a log cabin.

Oh, that third pic? Straight ahead in that next stand of trees are probably ten dead pines in a group. That's what I meant about Bigfoot's log cabin construction.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You jest. That's about 50 feet of 7 acres that I've cleaned up. Maybe he'll push the dead pines over and build himself a log cabin.
> 
> Oh, that third pic? Straight ahead in that next stand of trees are probably ten dead pines in a group. That's what I meant about Bigfoot's log cabin construction.


Bigfoot doesn't really want to hide. He likes the idea of a log cabin better!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Then the trees are standing there waiting on him. Although if he waits a bit they've begun dropping so he would just have to readjust them into a cabin.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Looks like you need a pet elephant or two. They are experts at making clearings in the bush.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Funny, I thought about the people who came before you that made your valley livable. The work was probably way beyond what I'm dealing with here.

I could do an elephant. They are such majestic creatures.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Robin needs an elephant, maybe Santa will bring her one!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yes yes yes!! We finally found a critter we can talk her into, PJ!! Maybe we can glue feathers on it and call it a chelephant!!!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Yes yes yes!! We finally found a critter we can talk her into, PJ!! Maybe we can glue feathers on it and call it a chelephant!!!


HA HA!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've made up my mind, tomorrow I'm going to go look at tractors. At the rate I'm doing this clearing manually there just is not going to be a noticeable difference for years.

Today I found areas that are mostly clear but you'd never know because all the crap where I'm working. And I'm going to need something to drag those dead pines out of the woods.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I've made up my mind, tomorrow I'm going to go look at tractors. At the rate I'm doing this clearing manually there just is not going to be a noticeable difference for years.
> 
> Today I found areas that are mostly clear but you'd never know because all the crap where I'm working. And I'm going to need something to drag those dead pines out of the woods.


Sounds exciting!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Or terrifying. It has to fit in my budget. I might be at this totally manual labor for a while yet.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Just get an elephant, but not a white one - they’re expensive!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If it's iffy about fitting a tractor in my budget the elephant would be way over. The beast would have to have a warm house for the winter months here. Can't have it freezing to death.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Or terrifying. It has to fit in my budget. I might be at this totally manual labor for a while yet.


Agreed, terrifying. I have never purchased a new tractor. My father bought one new one in his life and my grandfather bought one new one in his life, it was a Fordson F with steel wheels and was repossessed during the Depression.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wonder how long that tractor sat there rotting when your Gramps could be using it to do the work that would make him some money.

The tractor will be here on Jan 6th. It's going to have the loader on it but the bush hog has to wait because they are few and far between at this point. 

I kept walking over to the larger tractors. It's what I was familiar with. This smaller one is going to be odd feeling for a while.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just so you know, I checked the price for an elephant. It was lots more than my tractor.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I wonder how long that tractor sat there rotting when your Gramps could be using it to do the work that would make him some money.
> 
> The tractor will be here on Jan 6th. It's going to have the loader on it but the bush hog has to wait because they are few and far between at this point.
> 
> I kept walking over to the larger tractors. It's what I was familiar with. This smaller one is going to be odd feeling for a while.


What width of bush hog are you going to run?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Four foot so I can get in among the trees with it. Let's just hope I don't get it in a tight spot that I can't get out of it. 

I'm thinking of shopping around to see if I can find one somewhere else. I don't want used because I don't want someone else's problems.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Four foot so I can get in among the trees with it. Let's just hope I don't get it in a tight spot that I can't get out of it.
> 
> I'm thinking of shopping around to see if I can find one somewhere else. I don't want used because I don't want someone else's problems.


Four foot should be perfect for your application. I bought a new six foot one two years ago and it is much less durable and lighter metal plate than my old ones. I have had about six over the years. My favorite one is a heavy Woods Orchard 6 foot brush hog that I still have. The deck and gear box are heavy and well made.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Parts scarcity is going to make it tough find one. I saw a used four footer that was being sold for the price of a new one. 

I hadn't thought about the reduction in durability since my last one.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Remember I said my old tractor was an L series? It wasn't it was an LA. I didn't even know the L's existed which is what I think I bought. I'll know for certain tomorrow. ugh I hate when I do that.

When I bought this truck is a prime example. It fit all my criteria for use. Bought it at the dealership. I didn't even know what it looked like because I was paying attention to the other stuff. It was kind of an issue when I left it in a parking lot when I'd go shopping. I could never be sure it was the right truck. Especially after driving my old one for 18 years.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Parts scarcity is going to make it tough find one. I saw a used four footer that was being sold for the price of a new one.
> 
> I hadn't thought about the reduction in durability since my last one.


Much of the durability hinges on how much heavy brush you cut with it.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Remember I said my old tractor was an L series? It wasn't it was an LA. I didn't even know the L's existed which is what I think I bought. I'll know for certain tomorrow. ugh I hate when I do that.
> 
> When I bought this truck is a prime example. It fit all my criteria for use. Bought it at the dealership. I didn't even know what it looked like because I was paying attention to the other stuff. It was kind of an issue when I left it in a parking lot when I'd go shopping. I could never be sure it was the right truck. Especially after driving my old one for 18 years.


Did you trade your old one in?


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

So what tractor did you buy? I've been very happy with my Kubota BX2380.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

imnukensc said:


> So what tractor did you buy? I've been very happy with my Kubota BX2380.
> View attachment 37320


LOL That's just it, I don't remember. It's a step up from the belly mower though. It's got the loader and when they become available a four foot bush hog. I think it's the L series. That's why I corrected myself with PJ about what I had in the past.

I loved my Kubotas. I've got a zero turn too. So, I'm solidly in their corner and their equipment. Just like my Stihl brush cutter. My last one I had for over 20 years.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> Did you trade your old one in?


No, sold both because we were moving to another state. We didn't replace the last one when we got here because we didn't think we'd have a lot of use for one. We were wrong.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> Much of the durability hinges on how much heavy brush you cut with it.


You saw the pics. It's stemmy enough that I had to use the saw blade on the brush cutter to chop it down.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You saw the pics. It's stemmy enough that I had to use the saw blade on the brush cutter to chop it down.


A brush hog will certainly help.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, I now know what I bought. Kind of. B2401DT. 

When it comes in on Tues I'll take a pic.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> OK, I now know what I bought. Kind of. B2401DT.
> 
> When it comes in on Tues I'll take a pic.


I don't know anything about modern tractors but I hope it lightens your work load!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Believe me it will. I've never used a tractor the way you would. I used them to carry all the deadfall to the burn pile. To pull small trees out of the ground avoiding having stumps left behind and of course to cut stuff too tough for the mower. 

If the area under the trees on the back of the property had been cared for over the years I wouldn't even need the machine.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The tractor arrived just before 4. Pic tomorrow because I've got so many other things to button up for the night.

I can tell you it's going to take some getting used to. First gear is really low. I thought the emergency brake was on. And all the handles I was used to in the old tractor aren't in the same places on this one.

This could get funny.

I also see Ken has his rops down to be under the carport. That answers the question about putting it the garage. ROPS has to be dropped so I don't take out the garage door.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

A low first gear is useful for a ton of stuff.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, I know. Drove wrecker for a bit in my other life. It's also 4WD although I really don't need it here. Or maybe I do in case I get my truck stuck.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Yeah, I know. Drove wrecker for a bit in my other life. It's also 4WD although I really don't need it here. Or maybe I do in case I get my truck stuck.


You might need it occasionally. I'm always pulling out stuck tractors with the crawler because of the mud here.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Notice no pic yet? Spent most of the day in the city.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Here it is in all it's itty bitty glory.









I can't get both pins out to drop the ROPS. Bugger is beyond tight. So I measured, it's one inch taller than the garage door opening.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Here it is in all it's itty bitty glory.
> View attachment 37378
> 
> 
> I can't get both pins out to drop the ROPS. Bugger is beyond tight. So I measured, it's one inch taller than the garage door opening.


Very nice new machine! Yes those new pins are probably very tight. I know it's brand new, but if it was mine I would make sure it's in the garage. I bet an inch could be professionally removed from the ROPS, I'd ask the dealer.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've been checking it out, something isn't right with ROPS. When I went to slide the other pin, it's going to take a sledge to put it back in. Or get the other pin out and go buy something smaller in diameter.

What I think is happening is there's a twist in the ROPs somewhere.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Try changing the pins and the bolts in the ROPS. Mine was screwed up (as well as several others I've read about on various tractor forums) from the dealer set up. That is to say, the pins were in the holes the bolts were supposed to be in and bolts were where the pins were supposed to go. Not sure if that's the problem, but maybe worth looking at. I'm on flat ground with plenty of trees, so my ROPS always stays folded and wouldn't be able to get it in it's shed with it up. The dealer will not shorten your ROPS---liability issue. Nice tractor! Curious why you went with gears instead of HST?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Please, can I get a pic? I kind of think I know what you're talking about but I don't want to be disassembling things unnecessarily. I guess what I asking for is the layout of pins and bolts. 

I've got one pin I can't get out. I'm going to try pressing it out with this monster C clamp I have. If that doesn't work, I guess I need to holler at my neighbor.

I will be calling the tractor dealer this morning about it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just checked, pins and bolts are where they should be.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I just checked, pins and bolts are where they should be.


It's a brand new tractor, tell the dealer you want it dealt with.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going to call in a bit. I thought I'd let him get organized then call and mess it up.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Got the second pin out. It took a nut taped to the end of the pin and a five pound sledge. Yes, I can be stubborn. 

But it doesn't move. I can see it's two pieces so it must be intended to be dropped. I called the sales person, he's with a customer and will call back. Before I got to tearing more of it apart I want to confirm I should do what I'm thinking.

And I'm going to do like Ken, I'm on flat ground so I'll leave it down. There's an advantage to that, no branches to catch in it have them smacking me in the back of the head.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They're going to send someone out to bust it loose. I guess he had no faith in me figuring out how to get the bolts loose.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This morning was the first morning I actually did something with the tractor. I pulled a couple of downed trees out of the path I'm trying to reopen, pushed a couple of dead trees over that I can't get to until I get lighter stuff all cleaned up.

This tractor is going to take some getting used to. Most of the controls are in different places from my old one. I drove the other Kubota more than my truck so every reach for a control was automatic. I have to unlearn the old automatic and learn new automatic.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> This morning was the first morning I actually did something with the tractor. I pulled a couple of downed trees out of the path I'm trying to reopen, pushed a couple of dead trees over that I can't get to until I get lighter stuff all cleaned up.
> 
> This tractor is going to take some getting used to. Most of the controls are in different places from my old one. I drove the other Kubota more than my truck so every reach for a control was automatic. I have to unlearn the old automatic and learn new automatic.


Do you like it?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm working on it. Dragging those big trees out was a breeze compared to how I would normally do it. And pushing over the two dead ones was so cool. 

The most noticeable thing is how much less powerful it is than my old one. But it's the right size for the places I need it to go.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm working on it. Dragging those big trees out was a breeze compared to how I would normally do it. And pushing over the two dead ones was so cool.
> 
> The most noticeable thing is how much less powerful it is than my old one. But it's the right size for the places I need it to go.


That's good that it is the right size machine.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Update on the little beast:

Something ain't right with the shifting. I have to double clutch it at times to get it into gear and when I do that I have to be careful I don't grind gears. 

Looks like it will have to go in to be fixed. 

So, chances are they'll drop my zero turn off after it's rehab and take my tractor. I'm going to miss it. It's made my life ten times easier.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Update on the little beast:
> 
> Something ain't right with the shifting. I have to double clutch it at times to get it into gear and when I do that I have to be careful I don't grind gears.
> 
> ...


Hopefully they will get it fixed quickly.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm liable to follow right behind them and manage them getting right on it to get it back home.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm liable to follow right behind them and manage them getting right on it to get it back home.


Yes, you are going to need it.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Hopefully it's something simple like the clutch linkage needing adjustment. There is a forum for all things Kubota related called Orange Tractor Talks. Might be something you want to check out for any future related questions/problems/concerns/tips/tricks, etc.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Great idea, Ken. I know when my zero turn wouldn't start I hit on some website that identified as a possible starter relay. They were right. 

It's what I'm guessing is going on. A simple adjustment. I just want them to fix it on the trailer and turn right around and bring it home.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Look at those first pics. This is the same area. I wanted that multi trunk tree in the pics because nothing behind it was open. The last pick is just deadfall that I collected mostly this morning.

Update to progress:


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Look at those first pics. This is the same area. I wanted that multi trunk tree in the pics because nothing behind it was open. The last pick is just deadfall that I collected mostly this morning.
> 
> Update to progress:
> 
> ...


That's progress! Still a ton of work.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

When I compare those pics I realize how many trees I've taken out. 

I need to measure that one laying on the other side of my deadfall pile. I think that one might be approaching 60 feet in length. I really wanted that one down. 

And you're so right, still a ton more to go. But I'm very close now to the one stand of dead pines. I've been looking for fulcrum trees, so far I haven't found any that are close enough.


----------

